# best .38 special defensive ammo?



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

looking to buy a small box of PD .38 special NON +P ammo to keep with gun i have (.38 Derringer) that is not +P rated, just in case i decide to carry it fishing. 

Hornady? speer? Federal? high grain? low grain? etc?


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

We conducted a semi-scientific test (shooting into phone books haha) to see about penetration, expansion, and whether or not the rounds fell apart. The rounds that performed the best across the board were the Hornady Critical Defense. We tested a couple different brands and 3 different calibers (.38 Special included) and it seemed to perform the best.

Some of the other brands seemed to get 'clogged' and not expand consistently. Personally, I only carry Hornady Critical Defense in my XD40.

As far as the grains go, you'll just have to figure that out with practice. My old carry gun would shoot very differently with different grains. With 180gr I was dead on, but with 155gr it was shooting 1 FOOT low! So, put some rounds through your gun and figure out what is most accurate for you.

Also, check out the forums at www.buckeyefirearms.org ...the guys over there are very helpful for any qustions you might have.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I run Speer gold dot's in my .40 and the +P's in my wife's .38 snub. The +P's are 138 grain, I imagine you can find the same bullet in a standard load.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

+1 for the hornaday, i carry it in my .40xd and wife in her lcr. brother and his wife and business partner and his wife both carry it as well, have done some infomal tests and read tons of articles and it seems to be on the top.


----------



## chardhead (Jul 8, 2009)

Federal made a nickle plated case "nyclad" hollow point .38 special for Snub Nose pistols. I belive they called the bullet "dead soft lead" it has a very large hollow point bullet coated with nylon to lube bullet and reduce lead fouling in the barrel. Low flash from the short barrel guns.


----------



## steve b (Jun 15, 2009)

Speer Gold Dot, find the "short barrel" variety. The bullet is tweeked to open correctly at the lower velocity the short barrels will give you. steve b


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i carry hornady in both my .40 and .380.


----------

